# More pics



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

*I wanna tell you something*









*Ewww i got poop on me*









*Ha ha ha*









*Feeding time *









*I want some*









*Can i have some daddy*









*Get that out of my face*









*Hey what about me*









*zzzzzzzzzzzzzz*


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

awww great pics


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are funny little cuties


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

theyre all adorable! moose is split pied haha yellow feathers on the back of his head


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I thought a name for 2 apricot lol
sprite, pina colada or coconut for 4 lol

I shouldn't really give them names when they are going to new homes lol


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

lol i once made the mistake of naming some baby bunnies 'for homes', they never made it to the new homes haha


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

ha ha thats how i got speedy and fatty i give them nick names and end up staying lol
but boyfriend said no


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

Your pair feeds the chicks while you are watching, and _outside of the nestbox_? Wow. They sure must feel secure and comfortable with you.
They will be well-adjusted babies from the very start.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yea they are the 2 tamest iv got but i got cookie from breeder and he was already tame
lucky i got her from a pet store and i tamed her up nicely lol she is my first tiel.
They trust me with them as i held one other day and lucky came over and fed it while in my hand, lucky has a very trusting nature about her which is why she is a great mom


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

lovely babies


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lucky and cookie say thank you


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

babies are so cute.. thanks for sharing


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Aww You Have A Lutino Baby In The Family!


----------



## casualrepartee (Apr 28, 2011)

ok..is it just me, but aren't they the UGLIEST, CUTEST little things ever? lol..


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ha ha they are


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

Too funny I love the first picture and the 'Get out o my face' picture. Can't wait to see they all grown up.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I cant wait till they are fully feathered


----------



## trace (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow, such cute babies and hardworking parents!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are too good to them which they make me very proud


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow! Those are great pics + awesome captions. Glad to see that are doing so well. You have to keep one! Unacceptable if you don't! Heheh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lulu im trying my best to keep one  

I will take more pics


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

Goodluck, tell him even numbers are better than uneven lol


----------

